# Minor Accidents



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey All. Well Radar has been having a bit of a dilemma. He peed on the floor today right infront of the front door. He also went in his little bed but I think that was because it had the scent of urine on it so it may have tricked him into thinking it was OK to go in it. Sometimes he gets a little bit of pee on him after he goes and it comes off onto fabric. I'm thinking that if he doesn't see the litter box then he doesn't know it's there or perhaps he just needs to really be watched more. He goes in the litter box about 98% of the time now. Now about him going on the floor!!! what if the floors aren't completey clean and have an odour on them?? Will he go on the floor to eliminate that smell if he doesn't like it?? 

Derek


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Why dont you get some pee pads as well? And put them around your place? We have 3 seperate pee stations setup for Beamer in the basement, and he uses them all. Maybe his litter box is to far away for him, and if he is busy doing something, he might just be to lazy to make the long trip to the box.. u know? With 3 set out, he does not have togo to far to find one.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well you see it's weird because most of the time Radar will go in the Litter Box and I mean about 98% of the time but every once in a while there's that little incident that really gets me because I wonder if he'll ever get it......:frusty: I know it's a work in progress. He's a smart little Hav and I know he knows what he's doing. He doesn't go outside yet, no until the second last set of shots and then we can begin taking him outside. We will have to get him used to the leash and all that but it'll be worth it. Like I had mentioned he usually goes pee in the litter box "All" the time and then out of nowhere he starts going in the oddest places. The little bed I can figure out because it probably needed to be washed anyway and it had an odour to it. the floor I will just chalk up to not being reliable enough yet to be let free everywhere. It'll work, just gotta be patient.

Derek


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Derek, Radar is still a baby, like you said it is a work in progress. Sam was not reliable (100%) until he was 10 - 12 months old. I have never used a littler box or pee pads. He went outside from day one. ( We had to shovel an area of snow for him to go.)


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Hey All. Well the oddest thing happenned today and My Wife confirmed it. Radar has been having his accidents after I get home right infront of the front door. It's really Odd because he'll have nothing all day and then he'll go like ten minutes after I get home. Perhaps he's doing it for attention!!! I;m not really sure why he's doing it. We're gonna put a litter bix there or a Pee Pad I'm not sure yet.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

If that is the only time he goes it could be submissive urination-- It;s a way dogs show you their respect--- I'm not sure how correct it but I'm sure someone here has advice. Maybe your wife could take him to the box right before you are to come home and give Radar what ever command you use--- we say "do your biz"


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Well I hope he's not too respective of me I would hate for it to get out of control.....:biggrin1: Now if I could only get My Wife to be that way.......:jaw: 

But Seriously Now I think that maybe the Case and I asked My Wife if she could bring him to the Litter box just before I get home so we can prevent the accidents. Speaking of Accidents and stuff I need some more Nature's Miracle. I love this stuff and it works way better than the cheaper stuff that My Wife wanted me to get. I picked it up and I swear Radar looks at me after I have sprayed it and literally says to me "Hey I can still smell the pee and I think I'm gonna go here again until you get the Nature's Miracle" So I have to get that now tomorrow, man I tell ya it's worse than having kids with all the stuff you gotta buy. So we'll see how that goes and hopefully we get positive results.


----------

